# ww1 medals



## johning (May 14, 2007)

I wonder if anyone can help, just downloaded my grandads medal card for ww1 , the card is in two peices stating the medal awarded , and was issued to MMO Canning Place in Liverpool and the second peice has the words ," sent to" but nothing further,just blank does this means the medal was never collected or sent , knowing my grandfather he probably never even bothered to pick it up , as he didnt go much on that sought of thing, I was wondering could I claim it on his behalf and how to go about it , hope someone can help, cheers, john


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Following link may be of some help,

http://www.veterans-uk.info/medals/claiming.html

I wonder if your Grandfather's residence was the Seamans Home in Canning Place?


----------

